

Cortex for Google Chrome Solves One of Social Media's Big Problems - jprim
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662856/cortex-for-the-chrome-browser-solves-one-of-social-medias-big-problems

======
kingsidharth
I hated Cortex. It was always in my way.

For example, when I would click on the title of this post, it would pop-up. It
was annoying. I'd rather have 'Share on Twitter' etc. as bookmarklets (and I
do).

